# urS4 coilovers?



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

All I can find are KWs for $1900! I'm looking for something cheaper! C'mon, where's the Vmaxx!?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

ECS sells FK's starting at $1450.....biggest issue is that coilovers are more a PITA to put on these cars than most and there are several coil/shock combos out there that work just as well for a lot less.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Overs
Let's face it, once you set your desired ride height most people will never adjust it again (BTDT). 
Coilovers on these cars will most likely ride a lot worse than a good spring and shock setup as well, which is probably one more reason why there aren't that many out there.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

I'd really like at least a 3 inch drop, maybe a little lower, not trying to slam it but I wouldn't mind, hah. I'll have to look into springs more.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

2bennett charges $2000
How are the FKs though?


----------

